# Weird slime...



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

In this picture it may seem like it is hair algae, but it's not. It's like a slime... It's easy to get off, it there a to eliminate this completly? Maybe more water movement?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What picture? Can you describe it some more?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

opps.. seems that i forgot to add the pic.. sorry. well here is it now.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like cyanobacteria (BGA). More water movement would help, but can you give some tank details?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

2.5 g, no co2, 18watts pc, nano filter, full ada setup.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what is a good way to get rid of this?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm not too familiar with smaller tanks like this but in a larger tank I'd say that with that much light, you need a carbon source (CO2 or Excel) and BGA is usually an indication of low NO3. But before fixing the low NO3 levels you need to sort out the light/CO2 issue: either reduce the lighting or add CO2 or at least Excel.

You can kill BGA either with antibiotics (Erythromycin) or a full three day blackout.


----------

